
Security flaw lets anyone bypass Samsung Galaxy S II security - ssclafani
http://www.bgr.com/2011/09/30/major-security-flaw-lets-anyone-bypass-att-samsung-galaxy-s-ii-security-video/#
======
ajross
Headline is sensationalized and doesn't properly capture the flaw: it's a bug
in the lock screen, not a remote exploit. Lock screens are, as I hope everyone
knows, very weak "security". They protect vs. casual snooping, not a
determined attacker with physical access to the device.

------
rkalla
Specifically the AT&T model of the Galaxy S II, the Sprint model correctly
implements the security screen.

